
Machine Learning in the Financial Markets - chollida1
http://zacharydavid.com/2018/01/08/accountability-generalizability-and-rigor-in-finance-research-machine-learning-in-markets-part-ii/
======
zacharydavid
We had a pretty good discussion going a few months back when I posted part 1.
Curious to hear your thoughts.

